
Nexus One UK Launch Delayed - The last nail in the coffin? - newsit
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2010/03/14/british-google-nexus-launch-delayed-arrive-late-android-party/
======
Auzy
What a joke. The author seems to believe that Apple invented tablets, and that
people would rather carry around a tablet than a smartphone.

Reality check, the reasons for NOT buying a tablet still applies, and whilst
the HP slate might change that, the iPad certainly wont.

But yeah, as written by machrider, the heading here is more intended as
flamebait, and the author of the article only used TV adverts for research
(rather than perform non-biased research).

------
machrider
That headline is some serious flamebait.

